# Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#128515;



## golfsaint (Oct 28, 2014)

Reading on the news today  that the met Office is spending 97 million on a new super computer to help us golfers, to stop looking on a Monday at the weather for the upcoming weekend.Hoping the predicted weather is not what there saying on the Monday heavy rain&#128546;for the weekend .
There saying that they will be able to predict down to 300 yards the correct weather 4 days ahead rather than the 6 days they do now .

Bonus for golfers at least &#128512; and I guess all the other benefits they say it's going to be good for lol


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 28, 2014)

It's non conforming technology though, so you can't rely on it in a competition.  Magnetic clouds on a wobbly map are fine though - the R&A have just approved those.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 28, 2014)

Due to budget cuts it will run FORTRAN off punchcards


----------



## Father_Ted (Oct 28, 2014)

No benefit to golfers. A Weather-Rock is just as effective  

Marginal benefit to normal weather

Greatest visible benefit could be better prediction of local severities so may be scope for more focused use of spreading etc

Of course the benefits will be reduced by lowering cover generally

Real benefits for those modelling climate and climate change though


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 28, 2014)

More accurate crap weather


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 28, 2014)

Its already worked out it's not raining in my area now.   It has also predicted tomorrow will be dry with scattered showers and wind gusts in some places.   Daytime temperatures ranging between 10 and 20 deg C.  

Worth every penny.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 28, 2014)

When I fist read this I thought "why are the police buying a super computer to predict the weather".

Been a long day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			Due to budget cuts it will run FORTRAN off punchcards
		
Click to expand...

4 or 77?  I started with 4


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 29, 2014)

What's wrong with looking out of the window. If the sun is shining I go and play golf. If it is raining I pack my waterproofs and brolly, and go and play golf.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 29, 2014)

srixon 1 said:



			What's wrong with looking out of the window. If the sun is shining I go and play golf. If it is raining I pack my waterproofs and brolly, and go and play golf.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

+1


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#55357;&#56835;*

There will still be the wrong kind of snow, rain or leaves, and authorities will still be totally unprepared even though, guess what, we get the same sort of weather every year. Granted we had unprecedented rain last year but most had snow, and even a flake send some councils into a panic. Add in the continued issue with "leaves on the line" or "wrong snow" for commuters and this new super computer won't make a huge difference. At least Carol's smiling face on BBC breakfast will give me the latest news backed by all this new fangled technology


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#55357;&#56835;*



HomerJSimpson said:



			There will still be the wrong kind of snow, rain or leaves, and authorities will still be totally unprepared even though, *guess what, we get the same sort of weather every year. Granted we had unprecedented rain last year *but most had snow, and even a flake send some councils into a panic. Add in the continued issue with "leaves on the line" or "wrong snow" for commuters and this new super computer won't make a huge difference. At least *Carol's smiling face on BBC* breakfast will give me the latest news backed by all this new fangled technology
		
Click to expand...




as for Carol I have to turn over, the mumsy look doesnt do it for me


----------



## Hacker Khan (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#65533;&#65533;*



HomerJSimpson said:



			There will still be the wrong kind of snow, rain or leaves, and authorities will still be totally unprepared even though, guess what, we get the same sort of weather every year. Granted we had unprecedented rain last year but most had snow, *and even a flake send some councils into a panic.* Add in the continued issue with "leaves on the line" or "wrong snow" for commuters and this new super computer won't make a huge difference. At least Carol's smiling face on BBC breakfast will give me the latest news backed by all this new fangled technology
		
Click to expand...

Homer, I can pretty much guarantee you that it is the public that goes into a panic, not helped by papers such as The Express that are continually saying the next ice age, 100 day floods or hurricane is always on its way.   I could give a very long and boring explanation on how it all works, but the people gritting the roads are ready and prepared, and act based on the best information they have at the time.


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 29, 2014)

where is page 2


----------



## CMAC (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#65533;&#65533;*



Hacker Khan said:



			Homer, I can pretty much guarantee you that it is the public that goes into a panic, not helped by papers such as The Express that are continually saying the next ice age, 100 day floods or hurricane is always on its way.   I could give a very long and boring explanation on how it all works, *but the people gritting the roads are ready and prepared*, and act based on the best information they have at the time.
		
Click to expand...

but the equipment and 'grit' (salt) they have is just about the cheapest they can get- understandably so.


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#55357;&#56835;*



HomerJSimpson said:



			There will still be the wrong kind of snow, rain or leaves, and authorities will still be totally unprepared even though, guess what, we get the same sort of weather every year. Granted we had unprecedented rain last year but most had snow, and even a flake send some councils into a panic. Add in the continued issue with "leaves on the line" or "wrong snow" for commuters and this new super computer won't make a huge difference.* At least Carol's smiling face on BBC breakfast will give me the latest news* backed by all this new fangled technology
		
Click to expand...

Iv'e never noticed her face


----------



## SocketRocket (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#55357;&#56835;*

Does it throw grass into the air?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers &#65533;&#65533;*

The human brain is the very best and biggest super-computer of them all - maybe we golfers should use it more rather than start to rely too much on technology.

...but then I would say that


----------



## Sweep (Oct 30, 2014)

*Re: Met Office Super Computer for golfers ï¿½ï¿½*



Hacker Khan said:



			Homer, I can pretty much guarantee you that it is the public that goes into a panic, not helped by papers such as The Express that are continually saying the next ice age, 100 day floods or hurricane is always on its way.   I could give a very long and boring explanation on how it all works, but the people gritting the roads are ready and prepared, and act based on the best information they have at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Really? The last bad winter 2 or 3 years ago, I was snowed in for 10 days. I live 100 yards from an A road. I phoned the local hardware shop and asked them how much grit I would have to buy to clear the road to get me and a few hundred other motorists out. They told me 20 bags at Â£5 = Â£100, but they couldn't help because they had sold out. So I phoned the council and asked them again for a gritter or to just dump some grit and I would spread it. I explained that I had even tried to buy some myself to no avail. The answer I got was that they couldn't come and grit but they would be happy to sell me some, but I would have to come a pick it up, which would be difficult as I was snowed in.True story. I did raise the point about the council trying to sell me grit I had already paid for but was clearly wasting my time.
As for a met office super computer, haven't we heard this all before? TBH I have given up watching the forecast as it is pretty much always wrong. Only God knows what the weather will do tomorrow.


----------

